
American tech companies censor themselves in foreign markets - nocoder
https://www.buzzfeed.com/pranavdixit/why-silicon-valley-is-censoring-itself-as-it-expands-in
======
stenl
Fun fact: iTunes Store censors actor Brad P++t's last name in Sweden using two
asterisks, presumably automatically, presumably because it means d+ck in
swedish.

(edit: use + instead of asterisk to fool the markdown rendering)

~~~
nocoder
I had a similar experience in India where I was watching a cooking showing and
they were talking about some chicken dish. Suddenly I heard "Put the chicken
[beep] in the pan", then I realized they were cooking Chicken breast and the
word breast was beeped out.:P

~~~
trendia
This is the origin of the terms "white meat" and "dark meat" \-- the words
breast and thigh were too inappropriate!

------
emjoes1
This happens here in America. Wedding Crashers was on E! (cable tv channel)
not long ago and the part where Betty White's character is talking about
Eleanor Roosevelt (I believe) and calls here a "big lesbian mule"... "big
dyke" was cut out. All American companies are afraid of offending someone.

